# Russian dwarf hamster with sticky eye - please help if you can :)



## Georgina Croft (Sep 28, 2018)

I have a 1 and a half year old male Russian dwarf with a 'sticky' eye? Noticed maybe a week ago that one eye of hamster is a bit closed and has some gunk around it. Have tried gently cleaning it every day with cotton bud and luke warm water but not getting better. It's not spread to the other eye and he seems to other wise be fine (no lumps, no weight loss, no fur loss, seems to be eating and drinking fine). Does anyone have any ideas of what this might be or how to clean it better? Quite hard to see in the pictures and I had to give him a piece of carrot to stay somewhat still haha


----------

